# Things happen so quick



## Birdy (Oct 26, 2008)

So I'm still not used to this whole life thing yet. I mean I've had a pretty sheltered life in some senses, but recently one girl I worked with went out and got drunk and she never showed up for work yesterday. Turns out she drove home drunk, got in an accident, killed two people and now she's in a coma. I just saw this girl on friday! I'm still so confused by all of this.

This scares the crap out of me so much because she was only 21. Now if she even comes out of the coma she's going to jail for homocide.
And now my friend is telling me about her sexual adventures with this kid that has a girlfriend and fuck I'm just so upset with life right now. I just want to leave everything behind and start new. I don't want to hear about people dying and going into comas or people getting cheated on which will lead to other people getting hurt and just a whole ball of shit.
I dunno what I'm asking for from you guys right now, but I just really needed to get this off my chest to people who don't know me and can't really pass this news around to people who do know me.


----------



## Ravie (Oct 26, 2008)

Life is hard. It's also confusing. The situation you are experiencing right now is you are questioning mortality. Everone does at one point in their life. Some young and some old. I'm sorry to hear about your co-worker. My only advise on this is keep a steady head and dont do anything rash. If you get stuck in a fog, I advise getting out of your current environment. Go camping for a week or something to clear your head. At least, thats what I would do.


----------



## skiptown (Oct 29, 2008)

Life can be really shitty and really hard and as you grow you will learn how to best deal with them your own way. The advise I want to offer is (and if I'm wrong about how well you know this girl, I apologize for being presumptuous but from the tone of your message I inferred you aren't bffs with this chick) if you just worked a couple shifts with her and don't really know her, DO NOT co-opt her trajedy for your own. A few years back I had something mind blowingly, life-alteringly shitty happen to me and me former dude that made huge waves in our community. My guy was seriously, seriously injured with a ton of brain damage, in a coma for a long time and missing a very large chunk of his skull and I was emotionally ruined and our friends would tell me about all these people who were hardly aquaintances at best were telling them and everybody around about how "one of their closest friends got shot in the head." I wanted to fucking kills these assholes. One girl had never even met him and called him "her best bud in the whole world." It was so overwhelming in general and to have a bunch of shitty people who we had met in passing at best talk and talk and talk about it and their supposed close proximity to the situation because it got them a lot of attention was frustrating, angering and upsetting at best.

Edit: I reread this and wanted to make sure I put in there that I didn't shoot him, Our living space was broken into by nine little kids with guns in East Oakland.


----------



## Birdy (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah, she's doing better now. No recollection of what's happened. And they're saying that she might get away with just a DUI charge since the other people may have caused the accident since they were drinking too.

Man the day after I posted this I found out my friend overdosed. I wasn't too close to either of these people, but I'm still baffled at how fast life can change. It's scary shit.

I get what you're saying Skiptown. This girl in my art class does that. When I found out my friend overdosed she immediately went into this sob story of how this kid on her swim team died. And that was over a year ago. And whenever she finds out about anyone our age dying or in the hospital she brings up his death and tries to make people feel bad for her. It gets on my nerves since I hate pity.

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## Stimpy (Nov 1, 2008)

Birdy, even though you might have not known these people as your personal close friends, its pretty cool that you have enough compassion to feel the impact of the situation. I think it is disturbing to see things fail so quickly and so tragically. Unfortunately, it happens everywhere. People cheat, people lie, people do drugs, people ruin their lives. Leaving it or hopping on a train wont get you away from it. I guess its the shock of reality that that shit can happen to us at any moment. Shit can happen to anyone at any moment. Inevitable. It hurts to accept, but I guess we dont have a choice really. 

And to those that lie about being close to someone so they can connect to tragedy, I have no idea why someone would want someone to pity them. But I've seen people do it too. Its hard not to want to punch them in the face.


----------



## katiehabits (Nov 3, 2008)

man that's life. everyday people die or go to jail or get cheated. & that's why those of us fight the system that forces us to do these things. just try to make the best out of everything & blow peoples minds by telling them how different we can make this world.


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Sep 18, 2015)

Skiptown, that has got to be some of the heaviest stuff I have ever read.... I hope you are today ok, and Birdy, it does not get any easier as one grows older in age, the trick is accepting that life is not always beautiful, but knowing that in fact it can be down right awful.

I'm truly sorry you have experienced what you have, and I'd by lying if I said I know how you feel because only you know how you feel.... but keep in mind that your personal experiences may someday be able to help somebody out in a similar situation further down the road.
(((((hugs)))))


----------

